
Seth's Blog: Death of the personal blog? - mattjung
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/death-of-the-pe.html
======
fallentimes
> _Personal blogs aren't going anywhere, though._

Come on Seth - such a marketer's title.

------
electromagnetic
All the blogs I'm subscribed to are personal blogs, I did have boing boing in,
but it got to be extremely annoying. I mean like 200 posts a day is just
fucking stupid, I didn't read a single one for weeks because I had to search
through a giant list to find anything interesting. The only interesting person
posting on it is Cory and even his turned into 1/2 self-promotion.

I currently read a few personal blogs, my favorite is John Scalzi's but I also
follow a number of literary agent's blogs. 3/4 of the stuff is personal, but
they occasionally give out amazing advice to anyone wanting to get published.

------
mattjung
Said differently: Personal blogs are the seed for something bigger.

------
comeliness
For newbies personal blogs are a good place to start. However, if you want to
get serious try something new and this time determine what most people find
intersting to read.

<http://lonesomedreamerinme.blogspot.com/>

------
AndrewWarner
He suggested making a list of the top personal bloggers. I'm not sure it's
necessary. Sites like HN do a good job of aggregating individual posts.

------
edw519
Who cares how many people wrote it when it should only be about who _reads_
it?

